# Campsites Isle of Man



## 92914

Our son hasrecently moved to the isle of man and we have visited with our motorhome during the summer. The site we use is closed during the winter. Does anyone know of anyplace for camping in the isle of man.
All help appreciated
frankie


----------



## 96097

Hi frankie,

11 to choose from here:

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results.asp?region=North West&county=Isle of Man

Sharon


----------



## Kipper

The Island (not part of the UK) allows wild camping and there are masses of places to park up and enjoy the view for several days - you'll see many a van parked up on Douglas seafront and up on the Ayres in the north of the island. Presumably if your son is resident here you can park up and plug into his electric to charge your batteries if necessary?


----------



## Bazbro

I believe Marine Drive is a favourite for motorhomes during TT week - fabulous views! 
During the racing weeks, a lot of the unsilenced racing bikes go up there to carry out 'rolling modifications', but I don't think you'll have this problem in winter!


----------



## teensvan

Hi frankie.

We are going to the I.O.M for the 2007 TT races and have booked to stay on the Peel Camping Park for one month. This looked to be an excellent site as there is a good sized supermarket swimming pool and restaurant nearby food very good, pity this site is not open all year. Could you please let us know how much it cost you to take your M/H over this year. We cannot get any type of price out of the ferry company for a guide. Thanks any help would be useful.

steve & ann. ---teensvan.


----------



## 92914

sorry for delay in returning your message.
WE stay normally in the Peel site it is only 100 yds from our sons home. We wish it was open all year too. Even if they didn;'t open the facilities but just let us park there (with paying of course).
I think it normally costs us about £180 in May for both of us and m/home. 
Hope you have a good time

Thanks to everyone else who wrote in. We cant park outside our son's home since most of the houses in PEEL are townhouse and there is no drive and the treets are pretty narrow. I am thinking of asking thei council if we can park in the massive car park which is in peel at the swimming pool. What do you all think. We would of course pay to use the parking
Cheers


----------

